

How Do You Stack Up Against Other Developers? - ghempton
https://strictlydev.com/welcome

======
JangoSteve
These things are interesting and good ego-candy (or not), but one thing that
always bothers me about sites that import your projects from Github is that
they never seem to look at the open-source projects for which I'm a core team
member (unless it happens to be one with its canonical repo is under my
personal account).

Like, when someone is a core team member working on rails, that's a big
difference from simply having a fork of rails under your own username. But
these sites would never look at the core rails members because the official
rails repo is under the rails namespace, not anyone's personal account.

Because of this (and many many other factors), it would be hard to ever use
something like this to actually assess a given developer's chops.

~~~
kelnos
Hell, what about non-GitHub? I have tons of code on <http://git.xfce.org> that
presumably this site wouldn't pick up at all.

~~~
whather
We're working on adding BitBucket and Ohloh soon

------
bcg1976
I was very interested to see this. I have been working on a similar idea but
without the github "centric-ness".

My one is called codefamous.com and has a similar tag idea to yours but I've
gone a bit more flexible and allowed users to create tags and tag groups that
they like and pinch them from each other's profiles. See my profile on it to
give you an idea: <http://codefamous.com/bcg>

Yes everyone, I know I need the services of a designer and gravitar and auth
api integration. It early days yet as I'v only just knocked her up over the
last couple of weeks.

At the moment I'm just really interested in what tags and groups evolve.

------
rocktronica
Please don't make me create yet-another-account to see a number.

------
lindvall
Why are they emailing developers out of the blue to "claim" their profile?

Please don't base your service off of crawling sites and emailing people who
don't ask for either.

~~~
btrask
I just got one of these spam emails too. Gordon L. Hempton, I believe you are
promoting your business in violation of the CAN-SPAM Act. Please stop.

